# Make Me A



## nev (Nov 5, 2012)

I just put together an online forum for people to exchange items, seek items, Manufacture items have  Items made etc
It may be of some interest to some subscribers

I thought it was a good idea as not all of us have access to a lathe etc

http://www.makemea.com.au/

Its still in its initial stages but the concept is there

Interested in your thoughts


----------



## hi speed scrap (Nov 5, 2012)

Thats an interesting idea, I often get requests to make
oddball parts.
Currently making new innards for a 1000ft/lb torque 
multiplier, wrecked by some idiot with a rattle gun.

Dave


----------



## ausdier (Nov 5, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea.
Had a quick look and thought what about a section called something like "Draw/CAD Me A"
Just a thought.:hDe:


----------



## keskeesha (Nov 5, 2012)

Good idea. Wish you luck


----------



## dave-in-england (Nov 5, 2012)

That's a really good idea for a web-site.

I no longer have any machinery of my own, since moving into a flat.
I have a lot of problems finding someone to make just a handful of small parts for my designs.

Normal engineering companies just don't want to know about making one-offs, or they quote minimum £ 50
just to think about looking at the drawings.

We need a similar web-site over here in Crap-Land UK !

Can I join the Australia site  !


----------



## nev (Nov 6, 2012)

ausdier said:


> Sounds like a good idea.
> Had a quick look and thought what about a section called something like "Draw/CAD Me A"
> Just a thought.:hDe:


 
Thanks Ill look into it 




dave-in-england said:


> Can I join the Australia site  !


 
Sure you can and I see you did
Welcome


----------



## kd0afk (Nov 7, 2012)

I see the potential for some people to gouge a bit. I hope people can keep prices reasonable. I can turn objects but I'm not set up to mill. I would like to see some of my machined tool needs fulfilled.


----------



## kd0afk (Nov 7, 2012)

ausdier said:


> Sounds like a good idea.
> Had a quick look and thought what about a section called something like "Draw/CAD Me A"
> Just a thought.:hDe:


I can dig that. I'm pretty good with Autocad.


----------



## skyline1 (Nov 7, 2012)

dave-in-england said:


> That's a really good idea for a web-site.
> 
> I no longer have any machinery of my own, since moving into a flat.
> I have a lot of problems finding someone to make just a handful of small parts for my designs.
> ...




I agree great idea

Regards Mark


----------

